# Planet Fitness, what the hell is this no bodybuilders bs



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2008)

Is   emailer a current member of Planet Fitness: No
   Location:   BANGOR, ME
   Comments   and Questions: i just moved to bangor and your flyer was one of the first   pieces of mail i recieved. it looked promising at first, then i turned it   over.

  what the hell is this no bodybuilders bs?   most bodybuilders cycle a day of weight training with a day of cardio. just   doing aerobic exercises without any type of strength training is NOT a good   fitness plan. i'm a 46 year old woman that incorporates weight bearing   exercises into my fitness plan as an essential part of achieving the level of   fitness i aspire to. i think it's bullshit that you say you want everyone to   feel respected and accepted but you have NO BODYBUILDERS! in your   advertising.


Hello Marcia,
Thank you for your feedback.  We offer a relaxed, judgment free zone in our gyms. We certainly understand the importance of weight training. We do have a variety of nautilus and free weights in our facilities. We simply ask that you respect others by not grunting or have any obnoxious behavior that would intimidate fellow members. You are welcome to stop by for a quick tour of the facility.  There is no need for an appointment.  Simply stop off at the front desk and the staff will be happy to assist you.  If I can help you with anything else or you have any further questions feel free to contact me!
Regards,

Heather McNab
Member Relations
Planet Fitness






humph!




discuss.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/58089-pussification-my-gym.html
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/64715-i-am-hell.html


----------



## KelJu (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah, Planet Gheyness already ran me out a few years ago. The worst part was that it was a real gym when I signed, but they bought my contract from Powerhouse.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2008)

KelJu said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/58089-pussification-my-gym.html
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/64715-i-am-hell.html



it's not a gym it's a joke. wtf. if they still have the alarm and it jumps someone in the middle of lifting hmmmm, that could fuck up your form, cause injury and a major lawsuit. with the money from the lawsuit you could equip a nice fucking home gym. 

about ten bodybuilders should eat whatever produces the worst smelling farts, eat a ton of fiber, take a laxative and have a liquid protest. "well i was trying not to make any noise and i shit... sorry, see you tomorrow"


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Yeah, Planet Gheyness already ran me out a few years ago. The worst part was that it was a real gym when I signed, but they bought my contract from Powerhouse.




that sounds like it could have easily been won in court.


----------



## IRM (Jan 8, 2008)

Any gym with a healthy dose of geriatric male nudity can't be all bad


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 8, 2008)

I think they want to get some of the customers from Curves. Has there been any man that has sued Curves???


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> I think they want to get some of the customers from Curves. Has there been any man that has sued Curves???



there friggin should be. reverse sexism seems to be ignored tho.


----------



## IRM (Jan 8, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> I think they want to get some of the customers from Curves. Has there been any man that has sued Curves???


I once counter-sued Lucille Roberts, to get the distance on the restraining order reduced.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Yeah, Planet Gheyness already ran me out a few years ago. The worst part was that it was a real gym when I signed, but they bought my contract from Powerhouse.




can i put some of your feedback in my reply?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 8, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> can i put some of your feedback in my reply?



Sure. I despise planet fitness, so feel free to give em hell.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Sure. I despise planet fitness, so feel free to give em hell.



i am.


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> Is   emailer a current member of Planet Fitness: No
> Location:   BANGOR, ME
> Comments   and Questions: i just moved to bangor and your flyer was one of the first   pieces of mail i recieved. it looked promising at first, then i turned it   over.
> 
> ...



no grunting??  Hmmnn.. I guess no sex in the juice bar, offices and bathroom aren't allowed either!


N


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2008)

david said:


> no grunting??  Hmmnn.. I guess no sex in the juice bar, offices and bathroom aren't allowed either!
> 
> 
> N



nope just wrinkly old man penis on display in the locker room i guess and no grunting in disgust when you see it


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 9, 2008)

Luckily my Cardiff gym is owned by an ex-military guy, so im hoping he'll be less inclined to pussy the place out.

That sucks though, seriously. Since when did people get intimidated so fucking easily? Just because bodybuilders would go into a gym and actually push themselves, rather than the hordes of regular people walking slower on the treadmill than they actually walk around the gym...

I dont get that. What do they think thats going to accomplish?

The other day i was walking around where i live, and i came up on some joggers, and overtook them. They were jogging slower than i was walking, and id bet they could walk as fast as me aswell. But their jogging speed was somehow slower!? 

Like the exagerated leg movements are what does the job, rather than the propelling yourself along the ground. It was both hilarious and enraging to watch. I just wanted to grab them and ask what the hell they thought they were doing.

Bah.

I swear, gyms are bad enough with these people, let alone if they band bodybuilders aswell. Why do they do this...


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 9, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> nope just wrinkly old man penis on display in the locker room i guess and no grunting in disgust when you see it



Would you PLEASE quit stalking me?!?!?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2008)

The bodybuilders and people who are bigger than me are what keep me going, what keeps me motivated, what makes me get that extra rep at the end of the set.

PlanetFitness is just ghey.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2008)

ALBOB said:


> Would you PLEASE quit stalking me?!?!?


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> nope just wrinkly old man penis on display in the locker room i guess and no grunting in disgust when you see it



Hmmnn... I guess Planet Fitness is not as "innovative" as ours is down here in SFLA.  Wrinkly old penis.....  how do you know?  He could be on Viagra... large and in charge!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2008)

david said:


> Hmmnn... I guess Planet Fitness is not as "innovative" as ours is down here in SFLA.  Wrinkly old penis.....  how do you know?  He could be on Viagra... large and in charge!



viagra at the gym? would give you a severe pain in the abdomen when doing bent over rows. or make people really nervous if you stood behind them when they were.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 9, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> viagra at the gym? would give you a severe pain in the abdomen when doing bent over rows. or make people really nervous if you stood behind them when they were.




They are giving it out in standard doses at the nursing homes now...






















They said accidents have decreased since it keeps the old men from rolling out of bed.


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> viagra at the gym? would give you a severe pain in the abdomen when doing bent over rows. or make people really nervous if you stood behind them when they were. [/QUOTE
> 
> No, viagra for the old man working at the gym for his wrinkly old penis!  He wouldn't be working out.
> 
> Hmmnn... I wouldn't know about this abdominal pain symptoms and viagra.  Haven't tried it although I have access to it.  I'd probably wouldn't do bent over rows that day either.  I think it would be rather funny if I was on Viagra and had a female ask me to spot her when doing squats.  I'd spot her from behind not in front!  LMAO!!


----------



## lgkitfox (Jan 10, 2008)

Heh i heard about this a coupla years back, a friend of mine went into one while traveling and was doing heavy squats.  A 'lunkhead' is what they call the alarms, went off and he was quickly ousted and shown the door.

Pretty lame, its hard to find good gyms these days and more often then not they are the secret dungeon esque types hailing back from the glory age of BBing, none of this commericalized mass public appeal bullshit.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2008)

lgkitfox said:


> Heh i heard about this a coupla years back, a friend of mine went into one while traveling and was doing heavy squats. A 'lunkhead' is what they call the alarms, went off and he was quickly ousted and shown the door.
> 
> Pretty lame, its hard to find good gyms these days and more often then not they are the secret dungeon esque types hailing back from the glory age of BBing, none of this commericalized mass public appeal bullshit.


He was actually doing squats?
My gym was World's Gym before...you know..the big fuqqin gorrilla...yeah...that place...turned into a Planet Fitness.
let's see if I recall some of the changes:
all DB's over the weight of 60 lbs' were removed as well as most of the free weights/benches. 
The power cage and squat racks were removed.
Hmm...some of the rules:
you know about the being quiet thing...WTF???
guys cant' wear tank tops of form fitted shirts (under armour, etc)

There were a few more ridiculous items...but I was too shocked and  as I cancelled my membership (along w/ 1200 other members) to remember.
Too bad too...gym was in a great location, not busy...had a great atmosphere of people who actually wanted to DO something in the gym...as opposed to THIS gay place where I was told and I quote:
"We do not cater to body builders or power lifters anymore"


----------



## fufu (Jan 11, 2008)

There is a Planet Fitness opening up soon about 10 minutes away from me. 

I plan on working there. 

I, however, never plan on working out in such a shitty gym!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2008)

fufu said:


> There is a Planet Fitness opening up soon about 10 minutes away from me.
> 
> I plan on working there.



that's racist


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't know where their getting there money to buy out/open new gyms but they suck here in Florida!!!


----------



## danny81 (Jan 11, 2008)

my gym has only 1 BB and its  a girl lol. =\. the rest or power lifter, oly lifters, footbal players, boxer, wrestlers, etc. thats y i love it. pretty miuch no rules either. i take DBs outside. theres climbing rops nad shit in there. u can work shirtless. u can drop oly lifts from the top. its great


----------



## david (Jan 13, 2008)

danny81 said:


> my gym has only 1 BB and its  a girl lol. =\. the rest or power lifter, oly lifters, footbal players, boxer, wrestlers, etc. thats y i love it. pretty miuch no rules either. i take DBs outside. theres climbing rops nad shit in there. u can work shirtless. u can drop oly lifts from the top. its great



I'm having a hard time following/understanding this.  I guess I get it.  So you're gym is located in a Mc'Donald's playground?!?! 

BTW/ are you using an iphone bc/ there are a lot of missing letters and mispelled words.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 14, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> viagra at the gym? would give you a severe pain in the abdomen when doing bent over rows. or make people really nervous if you stood behind them when they were.


Hey you want a spot on the squat rack?


----------



## david (Jan 14, 2008)

how would you like to go into a gym and you life the 85lbs dumbells and bench them 10x and the guys call you a pussy?  Try that gym!  =)


----------



## mikedaddy (Nov 5, 2009)

*Planet Fitness SUCKS*

so how is it that I never heard of all the Gayness in this gym until I recently signed up. No warning from fellow gym buddies. 
so No Squat Rack, No row machine, no barbells to do some curls... What a Gay ass gym. No pun intended. I know a gay or 3. but now I know why eveyone was looking at me. I was benching more than they have ever seen. and it was only 275.. Oh wait. The barbells are lighter for the gayness. I don't think I will be able to successfully do one body part without the need for equipment that they don't have. What a SONOFABITCH!!!!!


----------



## maniclion (Nov 5, 2009)

mikedaddy said:


> so how is it that I never heard of all the Gayness in this gym until I recently signed up. No warning from fellow gym buddies.
> so No Squat Rack, No row machine, no barbells to do some curls... What a Gay ass gym. No pun intended. I know a gay or 3. but now I know why eveyone was looking at me. I was benching more than they have ever seen. and it was only 275.. Oh wait. The barbells are lighter for the gayness. I don't think I will be able to successfully do one body part without the need for equipment that they don't have. What a SONOFABITCH!!!!!


You didn't do a walk through or a trial run before you signed up....you're at fault...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 6, 2009)

maniclion said:


> You didn't do a walk through or a trial run before you signed up....you're at fault...



No kidding.  Who the hell joins a gym without making sure it's got everything you want to use?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> No kidding. Who the hell joins a gym without making sure it's got everything you want to use?


I  think we just met one...


----------



## masokist (Nov 6, 2009)

Lucky for me my gym is owned by bodybuilders. yeh boiiiii


----------



## sara (Nov 7, 2009)

Went in to a planet fitness back in june,  inquiring about a membership. the girl told me "we really dont want any bodybuilders or powerlifters here" this is a quiet atmosphere ..


----------



## maniclion (Nov 7, 2009)

sara said:


> Went in to a planet fitness back in june,  inquiring about a membership. the girl told me "we really dont want any bodybuilders or powerlifters here" this is a quiet atmosphere ..


I'd have told her, "Listen bitch if I wanted a quiet workout I'd go to the library and curl encyclopedias...."


----------



## notcool (Nov 7, 2009)

Sad to say but its business, casual excercisers that basically dont do anything when they are in there outnumber bodybuilders which equals dollars. 
Its the pu>>ification of america, basically they cater to the people that whine. 

The sad part is, when I see someone at the gym who needs help or is new, I gladly help them out. These people that work out in sandals would be surprised how much a bodybuilder would lead them in the right direction if they just asked.


----------



## dan327 (Jan 19, 2010)

there's a video called roid rage on YouTube. looks like some guy was getting kicked out of planet fitness for grunting or some shit. he started throwing equipment. its classic.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 19, 2010)

Holy shit he wasnt kidding






YouTube Video











That sound that starts the vid...is THAT the alarm?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 19, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Holy shit he wasnt kidding
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, that is the lunk alarm. That guy is my hero. I wish I had done the exact same fucking thing when I set the alarm off.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 19, 2010)

Fuck that place. I'm so glad I didn't sign up there.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Yes, that is the lunk alarm. That guy is my hero.



I second this. What a load of shit.  

I like how the camera stays on the "You Belong" sign for 5 seconds.  No serious weight trainer belongs there.  Ever.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2010)

I also like how everything is purple and yellow.  Truly, it is Planet Gheyness.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 19, 2010)

I only wish that guy had broken the mirror when he chucked the dumbbell at it.

That place sucks.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2010)

I really don't care for the title "Roid Rage".
You don't have to be roided up to get that mad, really....how does one work out like a mute.
Definitely was the camera guy who filmed it who named the video, funny how he hid the camera when that guy faced him.


----------



## Nate K (Jan 19, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> I really don't care for the title "Roid Rage".
> You don't have to be roided up to get that mad, really....how does one work out like a mute.
> Definitely was the camera guy who filmed it who named the video, funny how he hid the camera when that guy faced him.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2010)

and that place was packed! they can afford to piss off customers. wtf? just confusing.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 19, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> and that place was packed! they can afford to piss off customers. wtf? just confusing.



The one in my town is. Every few months they run the $10 a month promotion and when you drive by the window it's so packed with people you can't see the back wall.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 19, 2010)

OK so then how the fuck does that alarm go off?  With all those people, it should be kinda noisy.  

I kept thinking about this and I wondered if I would deliberately fuck with the alarm.  For instance, what if I clapped?  Or laughed?  

Bottom line, an ALARM is judgment in and of itself.  I cant see how they are avoiding being judged with this Nazi shit around.  Not to mention, the alarm lets EVERYONE know about an individual vs. those who would hear an obnoxious noise.  Think about the normal person who accidently sets off this alarm.  I am sure they dont like being gawked at by other members, topping the humiliation off by an associate telling you to watch your behavior.

As far as this guy goes, he handled it like a buffoon.  I can see myself getting as pissed, but throwing shit around will get you arrested fast.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 19, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> I really don't care for the title "Roid Rage".
> You don't have to be roided up to get that mad, really....*how does one work out like a mute.*
> Definitely was the camera guy who filmed it who named the video, funny how he hid the camera when that guy faced him.



Heh.  Last time I checked it was a gym, not a library.


I seriously wonder how these places make money with their rates.  Can someone shoot out possibilities?

This whole idea is one example of how soft this country is getting.  Are we really cradling people's emotions by supplying these types of gyms?  Are fatties REALLY not going to the gym cuz of noise?  I guess no contestant on the Biggest Loser better join..

Look, I get it.  I think those who grunt and scream are obnoxious, but they really are few and far between.  Thats why I gotta wonder how loud shits gotta be in order to set it off.  I mean, the alarm didnt go off when he tossed the dumbell at the mirror!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2010)

Can it be that there is someone monitoring the members and they manually set off the alarm?


----------



## Perdido (Jan 19, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Yes, that is the lunk alarm. That guy is my hero. I wish I had done the exact same fucking thing when I set the alarm off.



I'm guessing deadlifting with more than an empty bar is out of the question?

I'd be pissed too if some effing alarm went off every time I added another plate to the bar. Having said that, the purple machines would have tipped me off to turn around and walk back out as soon as I spotted them.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I seriously wonder how these places make money with their rates.  Can someone shoot out possibilities?




maybe they want members who will pay membership and hardly ever go as opposed to someone serious who is going to use the shit out of their membership?


----------



## MtR (Jan 19, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Heh. Last time I checked it was a gym, not a library.
> 
> 
> I seriously wonder how these places make money with their rates. Can someone shoot out possibilities?
> ...


 
Agreed. I work out at a fairly busy gym and there is only one really annoying guy who yells when he works out. He is all of 160lbs soaking wet and has a faux hawk hair cut so I don't think anybody takes him seriously anyway due to the fact he is screaming when doing 25lb db side lateralls lol. I consider him entertainment. 

Why do I have this feeling that the people who sound the "lunk alarm" take their jobs VERY seriously hahahaha!!


----------



## KelJu (Jan 19, 2010)

rahaas said:


> I'm guessing deadlifting with more than an empty bar is out of the question?
> 
> I'd be pissed too if some effing alarm went off every time I added another plate to the bar. Having said that, the purple machines would have tipped me off to turn around and walk back out as soon as I spotted them.




No dead lifting allowed.
No making Noise.
No squatting over 225lbs.

They cut the pegs off so only 2 plates would fit on the Oly-bars and all other equipment. I have been through this hell. 

I warned you fuckers a long time ago, and now it is spreading like a virus. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/58089-pussification-my-gym.html


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 19, 2010)

KelJu said:


> No dead lifting allowed.
> No making Noise.
> No squatting over 225lbs.
> 
> ...



Hah, I remember that thread.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2010)

A comment from that video on YouTube:

I went to﻿ the Planet fitness in my town and purposfully set off the lunk alarm with two of my freinds who play college football. Was the most epic day fo my life. We had this 6'4 215 reciever who can bench well over 300 plds, struggling with two 25 dbs all the while I yelled "IT'S ALL YOU/PUSH IT TO THE LIMIT!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2010)

Another gem:

The no grunting rule has got﻿ to be the work of a female who is intimidated by the male sound of grunting. Why don't they just rename this gym Planet Pussy?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 19, 2010)

KelJu said:


> *No dead lifting allowed.*
> No making Noise.
> No squatting over 225lbs.
> 
> ...



Things have changed.  Buuuut, you can see how he got around it.





YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jan 19, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> humph!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Planet Fitness is making money hand over fist compared to the so-called hardcore gyms because people are less intimidated by the absence of those most favored by the genetic gods and goddesses.

Mike Katz, former IFBB Pro competitor and former World Gym owner can attest to that statement. It's his, actually. He was interviewed on one of the bbing radio shows and said that PF is a money maker while World was not nearly as profitable.

The PF on Paxton Street, near where I work, is a fantastic gym. Yes, they have rules and have an annoying pic of a cartoon bodybuilder with a big red line running through him - that international NO symbol? But otherwise it's a great gym. Wide variety of equipment, you rarely hear the lunk alarm, and good people to train with.

Also, you will indeed find people there benching eight plates, deadlifting, squatting, and doing other heavy basic movements. Not everyone has to grunt to get it done.

Take the tour. Keep an open mind.

With the $99 per year specials they often offer, that's just $8.25 per MONTH!


----------



## Perdido (Jan 29, 2010)

Just got notice today that no more video taping is allowed in my gym. WTF?
My partner and I routinely tape our squats to check form so I guess some fat slob passer byer is afraid they'll end up on you tube.
I need to get busy and build my home gym.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 29, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Things have changed.  Buuuut, you can see how he got around it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ryan was telling me that they allow deadlifting @ his Planet Fitness, as long as you don't drop the weights.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 29, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> Is emailer a current member of Planet Fitness: No
> Location: BANGOR, ME
> Comments and Questions: i just moved to bangor and your flyer was one of the first pieces of mail i recieved. it looked promising at first, then i turned it over.
> 
> ...


 
there is a video post in this forum about a gym that a gguy go's crazy or roids so it says... that guy is a planey fit. i can tell by the color and the sticker on the weights. that guty might have started all of this. then again the world is getting outa control with selfesteem bullshit.. but just a thought. oh Gold gym changed it name too...WTF


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 29, 2010)

sara said:


> Went in to a planet fitness back in june, inquiring about a membership. the girl told me "we really dont want any bodybuilders or powerlifters here" this is a quiet atmosphere ..


 
So if ya is out of shape and fat and after the workout you run to the subway next door to get a italian sub with a diet coke your PF materal...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 29, 2010)

MtR said:


> Agreed. I work out at a fairly busy gym and there is only one really annoying guy who yells when he works out. He is all of 160lbs soaking wet and has a faux hawk hair cut so I don't think anybody takes him seriously anyway due to the fact he is screaming when doing 25lb db side lateralls lol. I consider him entertainment.
> 
> Why do I have this feeling that the people who sound the "lunk alarm" take their jobs VERY seriously hahahaha!!


 
Is there real a lunk alarm? never heard it at gold gym...


----------



## jmorrison (Jan 30, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Planet Fitness is making money hand over fist compared to the so-called hardcore gyms because people are less intimidated by the absence of those most favored by the genetic gods and goddesses.
> 
> Mike Katz, former IFBB Pro competitor and former World Gym owner can attest to that statement. It's his, actually. He was interviewed on one of the bbing radio shows and said that PF is a money maker while World was not nearly as profitable.
> 
> ...




Seriously?

A good money maker does not imply that the quality of service is better, or even on par with a real gym.  PF makes money because people like to feel good about themselves.  Nothing makes you feel like a fat retard like lifting in a room full of beasts when you are fat.  "judgement free zone" is new age bullshit talk that means "its ok to be fat/weak/in poor health, we wont judge you, we will just take your money".

Demonizing bodybuilders simply to make the slobs feel good makes no sense.  Should I go to my MMA gym and tell them that they should no longer allow real fighters in there because I don't want to be "intimidated"?!  Ridiculous.  And then come up with a nice demeaning moniker for them.  We will call them..."Tards" (because obviously they got to where they are because of good genes...not because of hard work, and MUST be of a lower intelligence), and hang up a sign with a big red EX over a picture of Nick Diaz.

This just makes me grind my teeth.  In relation to your friends, co-workers, and every other aspect of your life, successful people surround themselves with other successful people.  If you want to be a big ripped beast, go find some in a gym and do what they do.  If you want to be a slob...well I will know where to find you.


P.S. Before backing up your argument by talking about some of the HUGE guys there...yeah, the law of averages is bound to catch up sometimes.  There is always the exception to the rule.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 30, 2010)

PF the people that work there look like they don't know what a situp looks like.
when i first started out i was like wow they guy are huge , the thing is nobody care what your doing most 99% of the people working out at golds is there to work out not sit there and stare at you and ypur fat. all i know is that seeing the body builders there made me work harder so i can get in better shape. but thats just me...i guess


----------

